# big hog



## ilbcnu (Jul 17, 2017)

after months of trying to put the slip on this beast finally got it done last nite at 11:15,  he was in our oat plot chowing down, first kill with the new thor hd thermal and ati 556


----------



## model88_308 (Jul 17, 2017)

Good going! Congratulations!


----------



## GAGE (Jul 17, 2017)

That is a good one, congrats!


----------



## mossyears (Jul 17, 2017)

which model thor do you have?


----------



## Kawaliga (Jul 17, 2017)

How many sits did it take to get him?


----------



## ilbcnu (Jul 17, 2017)

we sat up on this hog at least 8 times in the last 4 months with nary a sighting but that was before the thor 384 4.5 18x. he always entered the property at the main gate 100 yds in front of both camp houses and went into the oat field 400 yds from main houses he always knew we were there on weekends and avoided the scene. now we own the nite


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 18, 2017)

I hope he makes a mountain or euro mount! Fine looking boar right there!!


----------



## ilbcnu (Jul 18, 2017)

Euro mount in the works


----------



## antharper (Jul 18, 2017)

Nice boar, congrats !


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 22, 2017)

That is AWESOME!! Thanks for sharing. Did you get it on video? Come on man I want to see that!


----------



## ilbcnu (Jul 23, 2017)

Haven't had time to figure out all the bells and whistles on it yet but it's coming, at the farm tonite, nothing stirring, seen another set of big hog tracks near camp again today his days are numbered


----------

